# Dmitri Alexeev



## Mephistopheles

Is anybody else aware of this pianist? Here's some information from his short Wikipedia page:



> Dmitri Alexeev (born 10 August 1947) is a Russian pianist.
> 
> Dmitri Alexeev was a student at the Moscow Conservatory. He also studied under Dmitri Bashkirov. In the 1970s he made his debut in London, Vienna, Chicago and New York. He won the Leeds Piano Competition in 1975. He now teaches at the Royal College of Music in London.
> 
> Alexeev's repertoire, part of which has been recorded, includes among others works by Robert Schumann, Johannes Brahms, Sergei Prokofiev, Frederic Chopin, Sergei Rachmaninoff, and Dmitri Shostakovich. He also performed as accompanist for Barbara Hendricks.


He doesn't seem to have many recordings to his name, but I have very much enjoyed these two in particular:



















On the first disc, his Rachmaninov is pretty much flawless. He delivers one of the most pristine and stirring Op. 23, No. 5s I've heard, and he doesn't fall short of lyricism where it's needed in the other preludes. On the second disc, I've heard better for the Schumann, but his Brahms is top notch and gives my other favourite (Kovacevich) a run for his money - again powerful and unrelenting in all the right places, but tender and ponderous where appropriate.

I'm disappointed he hasn't recorded more!


----------



## Ostinato

I vaguely remember him winning the Leeds Piano Competition, but I have not heard much about him since then.


----------



## Vaneyes

Alexeev had some recording successes in the 80's and early 90's. I thought Shostakovich PCs, Scriabin Prometheus, Medtner for Two Pianos w. Demidenko, Medtner PC and Piano Quintet were all worthwhile. I didn't care much for his solo work, thinking some were clearly uncompetitive. Though he recorded more than the OP imagined, things have been quiet for most of two decades.

From sampling, I'm curious about his Scriabin Piano Sonatas (Complete), released by Brilliant Classics in 2012. Supposedly, it was recorded in 2008 or thereabouts. I could find no prior history for it, and only two reviews at Amazon.


----------

